# modem users, want wvdial on FreeBSD?



## lm8 (Aug 16, 2010)

Want to use wvdial on FreeBSD?

We need volunteers to help test current patches, to help fix patches if they don't work on a particular FreeBSD system, to figure out how to build on 64 bit FreeBSD and not just 32 bit and to get the patches into a suitable format that the wvdial maintainer can reintegrate patches back into the original source code.

Some discussion on porting to FreeBSD is here including links to current untested patches to get source to build successfully on FreeBSD:
http://groups.google.com/group/wvstreams-devel/browse_thread/thread/fca414e7fea9a727

Original source code and wvdial web site is here:
http://alumnit.ca/wiki/index.php?page=DownloadReleases

If you have need of a program to help simplify use of a modem on FreeBSD, we'd appreciate your help.  Thanks.


----------

